# Python extension wand



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I can't believe this hasn't been done before but a search didn't produce anything similar. So here is an easy fix to a discouraging problem.
Even though my 180g acrylic tank measures 6' x 2' x 2' the two openings in the top are only 22" long by 7" wide. With my standard length Python, I was having to lean way over the top and reach deep into the tank through the small openings in order to vacuum the gravel especially around the edges of the tank. After doing this twice I knew something had to change.
I had some standard 3/4" PVC left over from my UGJ and cut a 2' long piece 


Then pulled the clear vinyl hose off the large end adapter and threaded it though the PCV pipe.




Now the cool part is that the clear vinyl hose will easily fit thought the 3/4" PVC but when you reinstall the large end adapter it swells to be a snug fit.



The 2' length allows easy access to the on / off valve while in use. I can easily manuver it to any point in the tank and do it standing flat footed looking through the front of the tank.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Very nice, great solution for larger or custom tanks. I think i might even do it just for kicks. My 55gal isn't that hard to clean but that just makes it easier. Much props.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Very cool idea Hoosierâ€¦ I wish you posted this sooner...

I had the same problem with my tankâ€¦ I ended up buying a 30â€


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I may try that next time when my current Python 30" clear gravel cleaner wears out. On my third one since '94 when I shattered my elbow and one handed water changes became a must. One thing though is that I can balance the long cleaner across the top of 4' and wider tanks, pre-aerating the water a little before it falls into the tank. This is really important filling tanks with our well water, since that helps drive off CO2. Our well is so carbonated, that it can make fish unconscious if not well aerated first.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for putting this up ....will be perfect for my 210gallon opcorn:


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

Great ingenuity Hoosier, I've been meaning to purchase the 36" long python tube for my 90gal. Even with my long arms (I'm 6'1"), I'm up to my armpits trying to get to gravel vac with the standard tube. Now I can just spend a couple of buck on some PVC pipe and I'll be vaccuuming gravel with dry hands/arms. Thanks... :thumb:


----------

